# Today's Football Matches Info



## Allan Bert (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is Today's Top 1o Football Matches Schedule:

08:30   Western Sydney Wanderers v Br.. 





12:30   Rizespor v Adana Demirspor 







13:00   Panthrakikos v Platanias 







13:00   Inverness CT U20 v Dundee U20 







14:00   Atalanta v Avellino 







14:45   Rubin Kazan v Zenit St Peters.. 







15:00   Atletico CP v Oriental 







15:00   Freamunde v Portimonense 







15:00   Leixoes v Porto B 







15:00   Oliveirense v Sporting da Cov..


----------

